# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Help MMOwned make a new logo

## Matt

PSD Attached. If we choose your logo I'll give you 25 forum gold and rep.  :EEK!:

----------


## TwiceoveR

I'm in. Everyone else might as well just quit now. :Stick Out Tongue:  Jks, good luck to all else who enter.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Im entering, and good luck to the rest of you as well.

----------


## TwiceoveR

*First Drafts

* With Text Shine.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
 Without Shine

Let me know of any improvments/additions you'd like to see.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Number 1 (I plan to make a few) -


Number 2-


Number 3-


Number 4-


Number 5-


yarrrrrg.

----------


## Matt

So far I really like Alkhara's #4, I really want it to look similar to the old design, but have a newer unique logo.

----------


## treyska

ask and ye shall recieve.

by the power of the mighty treyska's photoshop 7.0, i give thee, thine new logo!

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Yarg-








> ask and ye shall recieve.
> 
> by the power of the mighty treyska's photoshop 7.0, i give thee, thine new logo!


Looks good, but we are building it on the file he gave us, and its smaller than that  :Frown:

----------


## Relz

well, its horrible but what the ****, right?

----------


## treyska

does it have to be within certain dimensions or a certain file size?

----------


## Relz

grats on winning trey =P

----------


## treyska

not if i didnt follow the rules!  :Frown: 

were there rules?

----------


## Matt

well it should keep the basic colors, be a .gif and be no more or less than 90pixels in height (no width restrictions)
is it possible you fix up yours treyska?

----------


## Matt

treyska didnt win yet, its not over.. i want to test out each one and let everyone vote before its official.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Im not voting!
Lets leave it up to the masses.

----------


## treyska

alright, they're all GIFs now, 90 px in height.

Dimensions: 591x90

mmowned1.gif


mmowned2.gif


mmowned3.gif


each one simply gets more and more color-scheme oriented as they go along.

EDIT: Matt, try using the new ones. see if they line up with your gradient BG better

----------


## TwiceoveR

Here's after some additions. Added a nice render and a little design.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can get any other WoW races and some other renders, just suggest if you dont like.

----------


## Matt

very niice logos.
@Treyska
I put a new one up, it lines up with the gradient  :Big Grin:  -- Looks very good.
@TwiceoveR
I like the first and second ones, After I run this one for a lil bit, we'll see the response and then try one of yours.

----------


## EliMob441

Wow what programs do you use to make them they all look great!!

----------


## leoj

I am going to begin work on one, please don't close the comp before my submission.

The animation ticks every 10 seconds.

----------


## LightWave

they look nice so far if i had the time i would make something like i did for the banner contest we had a long time ago but no time being a new dad and all  :Smile:   :Frown:  but if i get the time i guess i can try to do something but dont get ur hopes up high cuz im also going to school

----------


## Matt

> I am going to begin work on one, please don't close the comp before my submission.
> 
> The animation ticks every 10 seconds.


i like that one a lot, gonna try it out soon  :Big Grin:  +rep for everyone who made a quality submission

----------


## The Doctor

Don't particularly like mine, but...

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> Wow what programs do you use to make them they all look great!!


Rawr, I use Fireworks/Photoshop myself.:wavey:

----------


## idusy-org

I want to make one, but you know, lazy... maybe I'll get it done by the end of tthe day if I'm lucky... It won't be as good as alot of 'em here though  :Frown:

----------


## leoj

Thanks Matt, i will clean it up and make it nice and shiny next week if the contest is still going. Although I will most likely have time on Wednesday or Thursday, so maybe sooner.

Couldn't resist:

----------


## Jones4ever

Leoj, that 1 owns!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

Sry if its big it just doesnt look as good when its small lol

----------


## Matt

> I am going to begin work on one, please don't close the comp before my submission.
> 
> The animation ticks every 10 seconds.


k testing out this logo.. looks VERY nice so far. do a cache refresh to view the change (Shift + F5)

----------


## leoj

Yeah, turned out better than I though it would. I'm very pleased with that result, but I still see some possible improvements (very minor). 

Sorry I am a perfectionist >.<

----------


## Matt

> Yeah, turned out better than I though it would. I'm very pleased with that result, but I still see some possible improvements (very minor). 
> 
> Sorry I am a perfectionist >.<


well the contest isn't over yet, everyone still has the opprotunity to fix up their logo's till their satisfied. The contest won't be over till the end of the month -- So no worries.

----------


## leoj

A, good to know. I will probably put out another after fixing the blademaster, if i get any ideas.

----------


## Tenche

Lmfao This is a quite large and bad quality image cause it is so big.
But I was messing around and decided to post it... for fun.
IT RUNS ONCE. So Right click and open the image in a new window and reload if you have too.
10 Seconds till it actually starts cause of loading reasons.

----------


## Matt

gotta remember we gotta be careful using copywritten images of blizzard.. (we almost got sued one time)

----------


## Shingles

Very nice evreyone!

----------


## Apocalyptic_Hunter

These are AMAZING!!! where can you get these programs? Fireworks/photoshop?

----------


## The New Guy

Bit of a noob question, but how do I turn a .psd image into a .png or something?

----------


## TwiceoveR

File > Save As...There should be a drop down menu below where you type the file name...choose your extension.

----------


## The New Guy

sorry but it says when i try to upload that it is a mime type so it doesnt work  :Frown:

----------


## wow_pwner

there you go  :Smile:  if you need any others just pm me / or if you want
any changes to it like timing and stuff, anyway i hope i run  :Smile: 


(low res)


(high res)

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

Wow_pwner how do u get it to be animated i tryed to find out and i havent been able to yet so please just pm me on how to do it please  :Smile:

----------


## TwiceoveR

Sephiroth...you have to use Imageready, it should come with photoshop. www.pixel2life.com gives good tutorials.

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

sweet thanks man +rep

----------


## wow_pwner

well its easy yet hard :
-----------
(i cant send a pm  :Frown:  )
anyway i used photoshop animation frames but using imageready as qouted above is the way to go, it should be easy enough  :Smile:  you should already have imageready when you installed photoshop so GL  :Smile:

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

Well if the contest is still goin on i made this one ^.^ the color of the title changes from dark to light green lol

----------


## TwiceoveR

just a suggestion Sephiroth, but you should make the image wider and have the render be fully shown...or else it will look weird when put on the site.

----------


## Tenche

no contest here bro. plus two frames wont beat what I did :P

----------


## Xposed

I'm not going to go overboard and add animation, just going to stick with ye olde professional looking style :P
*
Image 1
*


*Image 2*




Took a couple minutes to cook these ones up. If you want me to change anything, let me know.

----------


## idusy-org

Just a couple tips for my personal likeings, not that it reflects Matt's descions in any way for the most part.

1. DONT put "massivly multiplayer owned".. sounds pretty lame imo...
2. Don't do animations. While small ones can add just the right touch for some, atleast don't take it overboard.
3. If you have your own BG, atleast make it fade to the gradient whatchacallit

All I can think of right now. Just some tips of my personal opinion.

----------


## Xposed

I was going to put "Massively Multiplayer Ownage" because it sounds a bit better, but didn't want to ninja-switch anything on Matt =/

----------


## The New Guy

Wow guys, these are really nice.

----------


## Bloodskull

So who won?

----------


## leoj

The contest will continue to the end of the month.

----------


## Ced

Ah well.. just a stupid edit of my sig  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BrightChild

/vote leoj ---not that it has anythang to do with me--

leoj, nj, +rep
Xposed, nj, +rep
Proflax, nj, +rep
wow_pwnr, nj, +rep
Sephiroth, nj, +rep
Treyska, nj, +rep

Every1 Deserves +rep, but im too lazy >_> 6 people is gunna take it all outa me ><

And nice work to all the contestants

----------


## leoj

Thanks for the vote frost >.<

New Banner just like I promised:



> 


~Leoj:yuck:

----------


## Matt

alright guys I'm still repping these, all of these are looking great. I'm really diggin Treyska's and leoj's and lots of the others.

----------


## leoj

I couldn't stop myself... Sorry!




> This is a render I made of myself. Took a lot of time even though it doesn't look that way =P.

----------


## Glynbeard

wow very cool leoj, im no good at photoshop so im not even going to try but i love the one thats on the site atm! rulez

----------


## leoj

New Logo: (Looks best on white background)




>

----------


## Dajoker

damn thats nice leoj

----------


## treyska

leoj, if you wouldn't mind, i'd like to modify one of yours that you posted. kind of do a mash-up between ours :P

----------


## leoj

Sure, go for it.

----------


## HaSh

Im a 2 year photoshop artist, bout to pwn this contest up =P

----------


## Londas

+I'm in also, i'm up for a little Graphics challange!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leoj

Apparently it ends in two days.

----------


## ashley

ive got a couple, im not thtat good at photoshaop, i still need to open more doors lol

1

2

3

i quite like number 2 :P

----------


## Zentek

My try :>
I know it's very plain =D Was just bored as hell

----------


## leoj

I like #2 as well Ashley =). I am going to +rep you... just a little encouragement to get you opening those doors, I see some potential in you!
Just do what everyone does, tutorials. I can see your banners looking awesome if you just followed one, that combined with your nice taste could make some cool stuff.

----------


## ashley

hey thnx, i made some more, think im getting th ehand of it but theres still so many things O.o

1

2

3

4

i think i like 1 and 3 best

----------


## davidpro

how do i get the picture is there like some codes i have to write or something

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

The first one has a shien effect ever 8 seconds 

2. This one has a shine effect every 5 seonds

----------


## scarrface

WOW! Preety cool logos!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leoj

Well, Illidan is kinda the theme on HS... thats why I was trying to come up with some other stuff. The guy in the logo I made IS Illidan isn't it? They have the same swords...

----------


## Detzett40

I like your first one seph... with the blade tilted it looks better with the shine effect rather than the 2nd where it is flat

----------


## BrightChild

all of you are amazing with photoshop, i dont know how you are doing all this, i thought i was good with it....lol 

what versions are you using?

im using photoshop CS2, ive been using it for about 6 months and i cant do anythang close to what you are all doing, 


i mean, are those custom fonts you get off the internet or what? o.O

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> all of you are amazing with photoshop, i dont know how you are doing all this, i thought i was good with it....lol 
> 
> what versions are you using?
> 
> im using photoshop CS2, ive been using it for about 6 months and i cant do anythang close to what you are all doing, 
> 
> 
> i mean, are those custom fonts you get off the internet or what? o.O


I use Fireworks. Rawr

----------


## leoj

Okay I think I have my final Version of the logo. I really like this one and feel it is better quality. It runs once so I am going to mek it its own thread.



~Leoj:yuck:

----------

